# Seeing a consultant



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

My wife is 27 weeks pregnant with twins. So far every time we have been to a hospital appointment to see a consultant we have ended up seeing one of the doctors under the consultant. Our next appointment is next week and I just wanted to know if we have a right to insist on being seen by the consultant?

It's not that there is any issue with the doctor we've seen but we have questions we want answers to and would prefer to get the answers straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Star

Yes of course! You may wait longer but there Is no reason you that you should not see the consultant. The only issue would be if the consultant is not in for any reason. 

In which case I would expect they would have you back to see him/her at your next appointment. 

Let us know how you get on. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Kaz, I'll let you know how we get on!


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Kaz,

Actually got to see the consultant today!! Can't honestly say I was that impressed though!!

We asked about the possibility of having an epidural sited if DW goes down the VB route. The consultant said she hadn't known of that to happen and basically said our birth options were either CS or VB with an epidural. When we pushed the point of the possibility of siting it without having the drugs she eventually said we could maybe chat with an anesthetist between 34-38 weeks!!

In your experience is there the option of having the epidural sited...then at least DW can be more mobile if she chooses, won't necessarily need a catheter etc etc...but if any emergency does occur or she decides she wants the drugs then if it's sited she can at least be given them more quickly.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Star. 

I do think seeing the anaesthetist is best for this question as it is not mine or the consultants specialised area. It may not be possible as they put drugs in to test that it is in correct place. Or they may deem it too risky to put it in "just in case" and not use it. As I say I don't know, but those are possibilities. 

As regards the delivery it really is your wife's choice. She had to consent to anything that happens. So if she wanted a vaginal birth and no epidural then that's very decision. However if Twin 1 was not head down they may advise a caesarean is safer.  

Kaz xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Also with an epidural your wife wouldn't necessarily need a catheter. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kaz1979 said:


> Also with an epidural your wife wouldn't necessarily need a catheter.
> 
> Kaz xxx


Hi Kaz,

DW is really not keen on having a catheter...can you give me any more info on how she could have an epidural without having one as from all the info we've had so far we thought a catheter was definitely required. Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

At my trust it is not routine practice to put a "leave in" catheter in when having an epidural. 

Some ladies are still able to wee normally when got an epidural in. If not able to then a catheter is put in urine emptied and then catheter removed it is not left in. Your wife would not feel this as the epidural would be working. 

I can vouch for that from personal experience! 

However each trust manages things differently but it Is possible. I would ask at your next midwife/hospital appointment. 

Does that make sense? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kaz1979 said:


> At my trust it is not routine practice to put a "leave in" catheter in when having an epidural.
> 
> Some ladies are still able to wee normally when got an epidural in. If not able to then a catheter is put in urine emptied and then catheter removed it is not left in. Your wife would not feel this as the epidural would be working.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaz,

That's good to know thanks :0 We'll definitely ask at the next appointment!!


----------

